# Norway Spruce Planting Densities?



## PlainOutdoors

I'm looking for some recommendations from those of you who have planted norway spruce on your lands. The idea is to enhance habitat and reduce the effects of wind. The plan is to plant on the west edges of the fence rows and swales on our farm/hunting land. Should we space the trees 7 ft. apart (more or less?), and would 4 rows of trees (more or less?)do the trick?
Also, does trimming help this species or will they provide good cover without trimming?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!

Jeremy


----------



## Bob S

I don`t have any experience as I will be planting trees for the first time this year. Looking at the guidelines in the Missaukee Conservation District tree catalog, they call for spruce to be planted 6-7 feet apart in rows. With a distance of 9 feet between rows. They don`t say how many rows. 

I am planning on two rows along my south property line as a view block.


----------



## johnhunter

I've planted over 11,000 conifers, including over 5,000 Norway Spruce (1997 and 1999). I wouldn't recommend planting them any closer than 7-8 feet apart, and would allow 10 feet between rows. For a visual screen, I like three rows. I also like a row of two of shrubs one one side of the conifers; it increases the "edge" effect.


----------



## Bob S

> _Originally posted by farmlegend _
> *For a visual screen, I like three rows. *


Three rows farmlegend? There goes my budget.


----------



## MM

The best thing to to is alternate species from row to row ,when planting. Each tree species grows differant. One tree grows with the limbs sloping up and one grows with the limbs sloping down. That way they help each other out. Try one row of norway then one row on White then one row of something else. I agree that planting some bushes on each side of the row would help. I would space a little farther than 7-8 feet. I believe they reccomend 10 -12 foot apart if you were replanting a forest and never wanted to move them. the Problem there is it takes many years to fill in. Hence... mutipile rows of alternating species.


----------



## bishs

I have planted many acres of Norway spruce. This is what I do. I plant the trees 10 to 12 foot apart and in 10 to 12 foot rows. I plant three rows this way, then every fourth row I put the trees 30 feet apart. You will only need about 250 trees an acre. You will have great cover with mini openings. For deer the more "edge" the better. I would not plant them any closer than 10 feet, they grow fast and large.

Great cover, no trimming. Spray the weeds around them for the first couple years. It makes a big difference


----------



## jamie7117

bishs, what herbicide do you have the most success with after you plant? do you spray only the perimeter of the planting? is the use of herbicides safe for all trees and shrubs? spraying times better than others?

i have little experience with them, i usally mow, place weed barriers or scalp the area. this is pretty labor intensive and takes time away from other projects. herbicide usage seems less time consuming and cheaper. 

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MM

well if I could butt in ... I use round-up and princep. it can be sprayed "over the top" before the trees start moving in the spring.Princep stops weed groth before it starts.


----------



## PlainOutdoors

Thanks for the input guys! I'm pretty fired up to get this project rolling, I'm not sure I can wait for my order of trees to get here 

Thanks again,
Jeremy


----------



## jamie7117

when should they be sprayed? how soon after planting or before planting? once or several times throughout the season?


----------



## MM

you can spray that area with round up before you plant. Round up works on active growing plants and trees, so you need to spray before you plant or cover the tree when you spray. easier to spray before hand but if that does not work then you cover your tree and spray around it. Princep can't be applied till the tree gets settled in the ground . usaully after the first growing season.ounce establised then once or twice a year depending.


----------



## bishs

Jamie, MM is giving good advice. Spraying is a very effective way, and the best way That I have found to control weeds. Like MM said, princep should be sprayed after the ground is settled, I wait till they have been in the ground for a year. It is a pre-emergent spray, it will keep most weeds and grasses away for 1 to 2 years. I spray the seedlings for three years. 

After your seedlings are planted in the spring, give it some time for the weeds to get up, then spray roundup. Go to Home depot/hardware and buy a 10 inch diameter. 3 foot tall piece of "duct pipe", it will be flat, and you just press the seam together to make a tube. Then I screw a 10 inch long piece of broom handle inside for a handle. I hold this over the seedlings when I spray roundup. I spray the weeds twice that first year, or as needed. Then that spring use princep. I have used princep successfully with spruce, dogwood and crabapple. You may want to check on any other tree species. You can use roundup on any seedling, just keep it off the tree, it is absorbed through the leaves. 

If I am spraying roundup on older seedlings, that are too big for the metal tube, I just wait for a calm day, and spray around the tree. 

You will not need the pipe, when you spray the princep in early spring before "green up". I spray so I have a 3 foot area covered. Buy a 4 gallon back pack sprayer, the pump handle is at your side, don't try to do large areas with the other hand held sprayers.

When spraying, I make one pass on either side of the tree, to get a 3 foot square area. With princep, don't overspray an area, it is absorbed through the roots, so a double dose will kill. Roundup makes no difference, since its not contacting the trees leaves.

When I am planting in clean fields with no weeds, I have used a piece of 2 1/2 foot square black plastic, then put a handfull of dirt on the corners. Then you never need to spray. This takes time, but it works good.

Advice on planting crabapples; buy a roll of 4 inch drain tile "perforated". Cut sections 2 foot long, or as tall as the seedlings. Then I spray it lightly with cheap white paint, "so it doesn't get too hot". Slide them over your trees. Rabbits eat the bark like candy. Deer go after them also. They may clip them to the top of the tile the first year, but your trees will eventually get past them. If not you will loose many trees.
Scott Bishop


----------



## bishs

MM, I use a 4 gallon back pack sprayer and mix the princep 1.25 lbs per 4 gallons. I had to experiment to find out the amount, because the information I have is all based on spray per acre. What mix ratio do you use?
Thanks


----------



## MM

bishs,
geez i don't recal. I have to be retrained every year.
I use the liquid and have a 15 gallon tank pull behind sprayer.
What I do is go in and talk with the guys at the counter where I by the stuff. Like you , I spay one side of a row and down the other. So travel speed and not spraying a complete acre at a time really messes things up. Even if I knew my travel speed, my sprayer has no way to calibrate the volume that is being sprayed.
the problem is i don't have any buddys in the Nursery fied and have to learn all this stuff by trial and error.Maybe Farmlegend can help us out.


----------



## johnhunter

Sorry, but the only weed control I've actually done myself is spot-spraying with a backpack sprayer. I've hired out the big spraying jobs.


----------



## bishs

I have used the ratio I posted above with good results. I think I may weaken up the mixture, last year I double sprayed around two trees that had many weeds and vines, and they died.


----------



## bishs

Check out this site fom MSU, simizine (princep) and (roundup) applied to spruce plantation during drought summer in 1998

http://www.maes.msu.edu/uptic/library/weeds.pdf


----------

